# Captured German aircrafts.



## sunny91 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dornier, Henkiel, Me110 and more..

Sunny


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks!... very cool.... awesome

I didn't realize that the Mohawk was a Tomahawk with a radial engine.  

"Ten Junkers 87's with Italian markings forced down":....


----------

